# Oliver!!!!



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Is 8 years old today!!!!!* arty:
*Happy Birthday*


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

The most beautiful photogenic 8 year old around! Happy happy happy Oliver! Kipling wishes he could come play to celebrate!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow Sally. I didn't realize Oliver anywhere near 8 years old. He still looks like a youngster and is a cutie! Happy Birthday, Oliver! Hope you get lots of tummy-rubs.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oliver, hope you get lots of treats and belly rubs.:grouphug: Ditto and Phoenix


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oliver!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Awwww!!
Happy happy 8th big boy!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday handsome!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie and Austin send slobery bday licks! Happy Birthday Oliver!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY 8TH BIRTHDAY, HANDSOME!










Love, Maddie May


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

TO A REALLY CUTE OLIVER!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday handsome boy. I hope Mom gets lots of adorable pictures of you enjoying your 8th birthday. Enjoy arty:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oliver!! You look great at 8!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, cutie pie Oliver! Have a blast! 

Sally, look forward to seeing lots of pictures of the birthday boy. I too didn't realize he was 8. He looks great.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OMGosh , you don't look a day over 3.....*Happy Birthday Oliver*..... never made a secret that your are my favorite face on the entire forum......


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy 8th Birthday Oliver! Time flies when you have lots of fun


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy 8th Birthday Oliver. I have loved you since you were 3!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Oliver... you handsome devil, you!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLIVER!!!*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Oliver!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday you sweet little boy!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Oliver and I agree he is a very handsome boy!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOTTEST DOG AROUND!!! YAAAAAAAAY OLIVER!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Birthday Oliver! Love, Izzo


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> OMGosh , you don't look a day over 3.....*Happy Birthday Oliver*..... never made a secret that your are my favorite face on the entire forum......


Amen!! Mine too! :rockon::rockon:

Jackson hopes Oliver has a blast on his birthday and loves his new thundershirt!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OLIVER!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oliver!!! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oliver, happy birthday!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OLIVER!!!
Happy Birthday you handsome angel you!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Have a very Happy Birthday Oliver!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

*HAPPY 8TH BIRTHDAY OLIVER!!!! *


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy 8th Birthday Oliver!What a Happy expressive face you have!arty:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Have a very happy birthday, Oliver!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Oliver!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday, Oliver! Hope you had a fun day!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

HAPPY BELATED 8TH BIRTHDAY, OLIVER!!

Ryan


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oliver is so cute! I am even tempted more for Dexter to get a body trim now!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Oliver says "Thank you for all the birthday wishes! 
He had a great day and even got to go to Bay to Breakers " :grouphug:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

happy belated birthday to the cutie, little Oliver!

I had no idea he was 8!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Oliver.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

So Sorry I missed this Sally. Tell Oliver I said HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY from his very forgetful great aunt! <grin>


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwwh I sure know you Oliver  you were one of my dogs' contact list (friends list) in Dogster ^_^ so nice to see you here  Snowy and Crystal still wanna bark their happy birthday to you, cutie (they say that they don't log into Dogster much)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Oliver, you handsome devil, you!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Happy belated birthday, Oliver!!! Becky, our Oliver, and the rest of the Havs.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, lots of belated birthday wishes to one of my favorites of all times . . . Oliver! Hope it was happy


----------

